# OBSESS WITH EXISTENTIAL THOUGHTS/FELING TO AWARE OF EVERYTHING. HELP



## edgapena (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello guys, so I've been experiencing dp for about two months. Initially like many people from this forum I began to questioning if my reality was just a dream (derealization). I felt like my eyes where mere projectors and I was living in a movie. I was able to continue my life and eventually I was able to wake up from that state of mind I was in. Now I have began obsessing over existential thoguths. My mind literally questions everything it comes in contct with. Is as if my brain is constantly trying to decode life and its meaning rather than just accepting and living i. It question reality, space , time, humanity, laws of physics and even my own consciousness and my identity. Who are we , why are we the way we are, how and why we have consciousness (BIG ONE), what is consciousness, i question my own identity, why are the laws of psysics the way that they are (ANOTHER BIG ONE),and why is the universe the way that it is. In short words my brain is constantly going on a loop of existential questions. Instead of just living and accepting how everything is, my mind keeps trying to decode what is life, , why is everything the way that it is and questions the laws that life revolves around. These are questions that make the world seem weird, strange and almost unreal. In the middle of having these existential thoughts ive come to the conclusion that life is far from normal but something exertordinary, bizzare nd quiet abnormal. I don't want to think like this anymore and I just want to accept life how I used too, two months ago. A human mind is not meant to be questioning all of this all the time in such a deep level as I believe these are things that the human mind can't begin to comprehend. I've began to loose joy in life, because instead of accepting and enjoying the beauty of life I'm just questioning everything. Every morning when I wake up reality seems more and more strange to the point that I feel I will soon have a mental brake down. I. Want to stop questoning everything and just live , enjoy and accept life like I used too 2 months ago. If anyone out there can relate to what I'm going through please let me know. And please any advice on how to stop my mind from this loop . Its really ruining my lfe. Everything is begining to look and feel very stange . I just want to live without thinking about the enthropy of life. To any people that have experienced these symptoms, i could get any advice on how to get my self out of that loop of thoughts. It is very overwhelming.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I go through this on a daily basis. I feel very alone a lot of times then I remember that I am not the only one. I think we begin thinking these thoughts because how things look so different to us. We obsesse over these because we cannot find reassurance. So why worry? I know it's easier said than done but it really comes down to just telling yourself these are stupid thoughts. Life is not meant to be worrying about why we are here. Life is beautiful no matter our perceptions. Ultimately life is what you make it. You say you want to go back to two months ago. Well that world is still all around you no matter what you think or feel. It's not going to change. What changed is how you think of it. I suggest finding somebody to talk about this. I am looking into talking to a phyclogist. Do what helps you brotha these questions are comepletly normal.


----------



## Bluey (Oct 28, 2015)

This will pass, hang in there.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Im experiencing the exact same thing. from what I've noticed on here, a lot of people have experienced this after coming out of it. It does improve though as time goes on. it becomes less and less until it gradually fades and you no longer notice it


----------

